# Thai Postal Service



## RockNRolla

First of all, thanks to everyone who took the time and trouble to read my previous posts regarding moving to Thailand from the UK. Your advice was much appreciated and extremely useful. 

I've been in Chiang Mai for the last three weeks and during that time I'm really pleased to say that I've found a beautiful house at Summit Green Valley Golf Course that I'm renting for a year, I've sorted out my my Multiple-Entry visa as a precursor to applying for a Retirement Visa when I return here in March to take up residency.

So, I am asking for you help once again. My latest question is about the reliability of the Thai postal service as I intend to have my mail forwarded from the UK, is the post regular and does anyone have information about how long post takes to arrive from the UK?

Again, I'd be grateful for any information.

Regards,

John


----------



## Mweiga

RockNRolla said:


> First of all, thanks to everyone who took the time and trouble to read my previous posts regarding moving to Thailand from the UK. Your advice was much appreciated and extremely useful.
> 
> I've been in Chiang Mai for the last three weeks and during that time I'm really pleased to say that I've found a beautiful house at Summit Green Valley Golf Course that I'm renting for a year, I've sorted out my my Multiple-Entry visa as a precursor to applying for a Retirement Visa when I return here in March to take up residency.
> 
> So, I am asking for you help once again. My latest question is about the reliability of the Thai postal service as I intend to have my mail forwarded from the UK, is the post regular and does anyone have information about how long post takes to arrive from the UK?
> 
> Again, I'd be grateful for any information.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> John


My experience of mail from UK over the past five years has been pretty good - letters / envelopes with paperwork taking 10 days to 2 weeks on average and occasionally in under a week.

Only real problem encountered was the very occasional letter being delivered by the local Thai postman to the wrong physical house address , so after this happened a couple of times I got a PO Box at the local post office which has been 100% reliable so far. 

However , three months ago I did order something of low value and totally legal on the internet from UK which was small , fitting into a letter size envelope but which created an obvious bulge. It never arrived and seems to have gone "missing" somewhere in the Thai postal system. I won't be doing that again.


----------



## joseph44

Some people trust the Thai postal system blindly, and others won't even use it for whatever. 

Personally, and I live in a "farang-rich" area, I don't rely on the Thai mail-system. Relatives and friends won't send cards or mail anymore and invoices from telephone, credit card and other companies are sent by email. 

Really important mail will be sent to my company address, which is in an industrial area, where the mail-system is ok. 

Conclusion: Don't rely on it and try to avoid the use of it. If you mail from the UK is important let it be sent bundled and registered (no guarantee, but always safer).


----------

